# jazz music



## brangoeswest (Dec 5, 2006)

hi guys. i just recently got into jazz music and i was wondering what kinds of artists you guys would recommend I listen to. I'm really into music with some good bass behind it. one artist i just recently came across is Kyle Eastwood (yeah, clint eastwood's son). such a great bassist with great skill, just like his daddy. if u wanna hear some of his tracks, just go to this myspace @ myspace.com/kyleeastwood. So far i've been listening to kyle, Jaco Pastorius, and Richard Bona. Thanks!

Brandon
from Fontana


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

You definitely need to check out Victor Wooten. He plays with Bela Fleck & the Flecktones. You _won't_ be disappointed. :bow:


----------



## bickertfan (Feb 23, 2006)

One thing I did to get an idea of the artists that are out there is listen to CBC After Hours. On CBC radio from 10 til midnight out here on the east coast. You won't hear a lot of fusion on the program if that's where your interest lies, but I have discovered lot's of good artists that I would'nt have caught on to if I had to just blindly buy discs. Also FM radio sounds so good at that time of night.


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

George Benson


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

Medeski, Martin and Wood
Stanley Clarke
Miles Davis
Stuart Hamm
Marcus Miller
Michael Manring


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Uzeb*

For a some great fusion fretless bass and these guys are Canadian to boot...........get ahold of some UZEB..............Alain Caron is a monster on bass.....so is his bandmate Michel Cusson on guitar.
Hope this helps
Ray


----------



## Yggdrasil (Oct 8, 2006)

Try some of the Pharoah Sanders/Bill Laswell material - maybe Message from Home or Save Our Children.


----------



## BanjoBoog (Feb 19, 2007)

Lester B. Flat said:


> You definitely need to check out Victor Wooten. He plays with Bela Fleck & the Flecktones. You _won't_ be disappointed. :bow:


Exactly my recommendation. Victor Wooten is amazing. I'm assuming you mean a bass guitar, but if you'd like to hear some stratospheric acoustic double bass, check out "Music for Two" with Bela Fleck and Edgar Meyer.

Cheers,


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Bottom End*

Here are some more:

Charles Mingus
Jeff Berlin 
John Pattituci
Paul Chambers
Charlie Haden
Ray Brown


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

Here are a few jazz bassists you should definitely check out:

Electric (and acoustic) - Steve Swallow, Steve Pattitucci and, of course, Jaco Pastorius
Acoustic - Scott LaFaro, Dave Holland and Charlie Haden


----------

